# Time Zone error



## Wargle (Apr 2, 2011)

It appears the time zones here are not correct for me. I live in the - 6 hour Eastern Time Zone but for the time here to be correct I must use the - 4 Zone for Santiago and La Paz. Why is this?

I have Daylight time as on because it is.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 2, 2011)

EST is GMT-5, though. Daylight Savings included, then EST is GMT-4. I think you may be confused...?


----------



## Wargle (Apr 2, 2011)

... Then why on other forums((And my computer's clock)) is GMT -6 correct for me?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Apr 2, 2011)

Do you have the DST settings on those other forums set to "on" or "detect when it's supposed to be on"? GMT-6, when taking DST into account, is the same as GMT-5 without DST, so if you don't have it turned off when it needs to be it will screw up the time.

Your computer really ought to keep the correct time without needing you to touch anything; still, check your clock's settings, I guess. Maybe it's not set to synchronize properly with an internet time server or whatever they're called.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 2, 2011)

My computer syncs with Windows time.

Now that I set DST always on -5 hours is right


----------

